# Question for people with birds of prey - what foods do you use?



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm looking to expand my frozen food biz in to the falconry world, and as such I was hoping to get a bit of feedback on the types of foods people with birds of prey buy in? Obviously chicks form the staple, with quails, chickens and the odd rodent following up behind - but what are other popular foods? What about things like wood pigeon and pheasant? Or indeed anything else which has proved popular?

Looking forward to hearing from people.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

hi dan you have pretty much got it all i fed mine on quail ,rabbit ,rodents ,pidgeon ,chicks ,pheasant and what ever my birds hunted with in reason


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Same for me, also I use the odd squirrel and turkey necks. tried raptor sausages but the birds were not keen on those.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

mine have had and will have again all of the following-

rats, mice, chicks, cockerel, rabbit, guinea pig, turkey, boiled egg, pheasant, grouse, quail, partridge, pigeon, lamb, locusts (my owl only), shrew and mole (both these last two were caught by dogs and i didn't want to waste them, it wasn't my plan!)


i believe variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far, I may consider adding chicken/turkey necks to the range, along with whatever rifle shot birds my shooter can regularly provide.

More input welcome as always


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

FrozenReptile said:


> Thanks for the input so far, I may consider adding chicken/turkey necks to the range, along with whatever rifle shot birds my shooter can regularly provide.
> 
> More input welcome as always


 what are they shot with tho? if i remember correctly lead pellets contaminate the meat or so I've heard, 
i feed my tyto's chicks, rats, rabbits and mice


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

FrozenReptile said:


> Thanks for the input so far, I may consider adding chicken/turkey necks to the range, along with whatever rifle shot birds my shooter can regularly provide.
> 
> More input welcome as always


 
I'm not so sure birds are 'rifle' shot.  That could be highly illegal. Shotguns are better.

Before I started breeding quail I looked for info on the web. Some of the best was written by falconers who breed their own. Therefore, this could be something you look into. You could also contact a gamekeeper who rears partridge and pheasants etc. I would imagine the supply would be more consistant. You'd also find less damage. Just a though.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

We have tonnes of gamekeepers round her e- my mates dad breeds about 1500-2000 pheasants per season for organised game events.

Don't have to shoot them here anyway - stupid gits sit in the middle of the road! x


----------

